# LWJGL OpenGL SIGSEGV auf Linux (Verzweiflung :/)



## BrknDevee (1. Aug 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch versuchen soll, ich hab meine Grafikkartentreiber aktualsiert, wie es in einem Forum empfohlen wurde, ich hab sogar das Betreibssystem neu installiert und bin nach einigen Umwegen wieder auf Linux gekommen - einmal daran gewohnt und man wird es nicht mehr los 

Also ich bekomme immer diesen Fehler: https://pastebin.com/Qn0RgDsw

Hier das ganze Projekt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p01qbinxy14i71s/OpenGL_Project.zip?dl=0

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass der Fehler nicht auftritt, wenn ich Zeilen 35 & 29 der TileRenderer.java auskommentiere
Ich brauche irgendjemandes Hilfe, ich stecke hier wirklich fest!


----------



## BrknDevee (5. Aug 2017)

Erst OpenGL initialisieren, dann benutzen :/


----------



## JuKu (15. Aug 2017)

Das ist ein JVM Fehler, genauer gesagt ein Segmentation Fault (Speicherfehler / Speicherzugriffsfehler).
Dieser tritt auf, wenn dein nativer Code auf einen Speicherbereich zugreift, der nicht zum Programm gehört (Illegal Access).
Genau genommen tritt der Fehler in der Datei liblwjgl_opengl.so auf, also liegt es nicht an dir.
Welche Library verwendest du?


----------



## BrknDevee (16. Aug 2017)

Was meinst du?
LWJGL / OpenGL


----------



## JuKu (16. Aug 2017)

LWJGL also. Kannst du deine Hardware noch etwas genauer beschreiben?
Nutzt du 32 Bit oder 64 Bit Linux? Der 32 Bit Support für Linux wurde nämlich eingestampft, d.h. nur noch 64 Bit wird unterstützt. Vllt. liegt es daran?


----------



## BrknDevee (19. Aug 2017)

Es ja wieder?
Ich musste nur OpenGL initialisieren bevor ich es in der Model Klasse benutze

Linux (Ubuntu Studio 16.04LTS) 64 Bit mit dem Intel i5 4460 und der Radeon R9 280x falls es trotzdem irgendwie hilft


----------



## Schmetterhand (19. Aug 2017)

@JuKu Er hat es geschafft: siehe


BrknDevee hat gesagt.:


> Erst OpenGL initialisieren, dann benutzen :/



@BrknDevee Linux ist sowieso viel besser


----------



## JuKu (22. Aug 2017)

Ach so. 
Sry!


----------



## steven88 (4. Sep 2017)




----------

